# Show us your favorite handles



## tgfencer (Dec 13, 2019)

Knife makers and handle-makers have come and gone quite a bit the last few years. Let’s show some love for all the craftsmen out there by posting up our favorites whether they be golden oldies or the new kid on the block. 


Here’s a few of my top handles to get us rolling...







JNS burnt chestnut with just crazy grain texture. Will take this to my grave.






Catcheside d-handle 






Tansu d-handle with ironwood and walrus ferrule


----------



## Chuckles (Dec 14, 2019)

Mario


----------



## kevpenbanc (Dec 14, 2019)

Cris Anderson


----------



## inferno (Dec 14, 2019)

these ones from inferno hamono. the pics came out a bit too dark/dull vs reality.

from L to R
g10/vulkan fiber/g10
corian/vulkan fiber
masur/black palm/olive
masur/g10/ziricote
masur/g10/masur
masur/turkish walnut/masur/Ti
masur/g10/turkish walnut


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 14, 2019)

Mike Henry was a beast. I have yet to replicate the cleanliness of his epoxied tang. Used the best materials, and kept it simple.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 14, 2019)

Here is a favorite that I made.


----------



## inferno (Dec 14, 2019)

lo0king very good!


----------



## Xenif (Dec 14, 2019)

Custom Pinecone by Ben Seigal (bensbites) , very textured burnt chestnut from a Heiji, Mahogany with purpleheart ferrule (mattmaui), Marko D in Maccasar ebony

My very favourite is the Pinecone one dubbed "Crouching Spacers, Hidden Sparkles"


----------



## bkultra (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## tgfencer (Dec 14, 2019)

bkultra said:


> View attachment 66796



Reminds me of a Pez dispenser


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Dec 14, 2019)

Another vote for JNS burnt chestnut. The blade isn't bad either


----------



## Xenif (Dec 14, 2019)

bkultra said:


> View attachment 66796


The OG handle that tipped me over the rabbit hole event horizon, "Whats that cool knife attached to this handle? *** is a Shigefusa?". The rest is history


----------



## Kgp (Dec 14, 2019)

ironwood, mammoth tooth, composite stone on my Shihan. Made by pcpken

Ken


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Dec 14, 2019)

Totally OTT, but love it. Honduran rosewood burl, golden mammoth tooth/copper spacer and blue dinosaur gemstone ferrule


----------



## inferno (Dec 14, 2019)

Kgp said:


> View attachment 66802
> 
> ironwood, mammoth tooth, composite stone on my Shihan. Made by pcpken
> 
> Ken



it almost looks like its wet.


----------



## Lucretia (Dec 14, 2019)

Some more Westerns to balance things out:






Shig with Daniel O'Malley (EE) handle, Rader, Maumasi







Dave Martell conversion to Western.


The "Hello Kitty" Shig still gives me nightmares.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Dec 14, 2019)

Several come to mind… here are a few pics I have handy

Mikey (mkriggen)













Graydon









Cody


----------



## inferno (Dec 14, 2019)

nightmares are just another kind of dream..


----------



## rob (Dec 15, 2019)

Great idea for a thread.

I love attractive and ergonomic handles.

Jelle Hazenburg.


----------



## rob (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## rob (Dec 15, 2019)

Devin Thomas,

May look quite simple, though amazingly comfortable.


----------



## rob (Dec 15, 2019)

Salem Straub.


----------



## captaincaed (Dec 15, 2019)

Lucretia said:


> Some more Westerns to balance things out:
> 
> View attachment 66817
> 
> ...


Woody


----------



## captaincaed (Dec 15, 2019)

For comfort, there's Rader, Nguyen and then everyone else.


----------



## minibatataman (Dec 15, 2019)

tgfencer said:


> Reminds me of a Pez dispenser



We need to make this happen. I need one.


----------



## Caleb Cox (Dec 18, 2019)

A buddy bought some damascus blades from Jantz as Christmas presents for his dad and asked me to make handles for him. These are black and white ebony, brass, and buffalo horn.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Dec 18, 2019)

Any JKI burnt chestnut!


----------



## DitmasPork (Dec 18, 2019)

bkultra said:


> View attachment 66796


Hands down the BEST handle on this entire thread!!!!! Object of desire. Unicorn.


----------



## dmonterisi (Dec 18, 2019)

birdseye with mammoth tusk ferrule by Duy Pham


----------



## kevpenbanc (Dec 22, 2019)

Two shots of a rather nice ironwood handle by Luke Wallace.





This is by Tobi from Metal Monkey Knives.





This one by Craig Maher.


----------



## captaincaed (Dec 22, 2019)

aboynamedsuita said:


> Several come to mind… here are a few pics I have handy
> 
> Mikey (mkriggen)
> View attachment 66812
> ...


The Mikey handles really do it for me


----------



## Hbeernink (Dec 23, 2019)

bkultra said:


> View attachment 66796




this is mine. And yes, it's on a shig (the 'hello shiggy' continues to be a beast). Was a present for my lovely wife, who still uses it to this day (alternating with a gorgeous TX from Steffen) Glad to see the stuff of legend continues.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Dec 23, 2019)

Its a classic. The stuff of legends


----------



## Gregmega (Dec 23, 2019)

bkultra said:


> View attachment 66796



Still the single best handle I do believe I’ve ever seen. And on a shig no less. Pure genius. (Think I stalked his ig 200 times by now for that thing).


----------



## Gregmega (Dec 23, 2019)

Hbeernink said:


> this is mine. And yes, it's on a shig (the 'hello shiggy' continues to be a beast). Was a present for my lovely wife, who still uses it to this day (alternating with a gorgeous TX from Steffen) Glad to see the stuff of legend continues.



You!!!! Best.


----------



## Xenif (Dec 23, 2019)

Hbeernink said:


> this is mine. And yes, it's on a shig (the 'hello shiggy' continues to be a beast). Was a present for my lovely wife, who still uses it to this day (alternating with a gorgeous TX from Steffen) Glad to see the stuff of legend continues.


Would love to see some current pictures of this knife that inspired me to take on this whole new hobby. Oh and did I tell you I am quite the fan of Hello Kitty?


----------



## bahamaroot (Dec 24, 2019)

Spalted Maple/Gabon Ebony by @jobone_craftsman on a Jikko Damascus.


----------



## Hbeernink (Dec 24, 2019)

Xenif said:


> Would love to see some current pictures of this knife that inspired me to take on this whole new hobby. Oh and did I tell you I am quite the fan of Hello Kitty?



Here's what it's looking like today - just cleaned up some patina and touched up the edge a bit. Not the best pictures but one of these days I'll get it into some better light













IMG_3021



__ Hbeernink
__ Dec 24, 2019


















IMG_3020



__ Hbeernink
__ Dec 24, 2019


















IMG_3019



__ Hbeernink
__ Dec 24, 2019


















IMG_3018



__ Hbeernink
__ Dec 24, 2019


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Dec 24, 2019)

Hbeernink said:


> Here's what it's looking like today - just cleaned up some patina and touched up the edge a bit. Not the best pictures but one of these days I'll get it into some better light
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There you go Pretty in Pink. Total BADASS


----------



## ThatGreenBronco (Dec 26, 2019)

This one is so sick I’d be afraid to use it


----------



## roldogg (Dec 27, 2019)

I made both of these, therefore, my favorites


----------



## Hassanbensober (Jan 21, 2020)

Just got a sick new one by Dr. Ken for a big Shig. The heavyweight handle has this thing preforming 5times better IMO. Things a Sabre with mammoth musk ox horn and resin. Very impressed


----------



## Gregmega (Jan 21, 2020)

Hassanbensober said:


> View attachment 69518
> Just got a sick new one by Dr. Ken for a big Shig. The heavyweight handle has this thing preforming 5times better IMO. Things a Sabre with mammoth musk ox horn and resin. Very impressed



Time for a new knife roll. I know a guy.... [emoji14]


----------



## Hassanbensober (Jan 21, 2020)

Gregmega said:


> Time for a new knife roll. I know a guy.... [emoji14]


I purposely did that to fit bigger longer stuff. I might be down though. Thanks


----------



## brooksie967 (Jan 21, 2020)

My Laseur set. Elforyn (synth ivory) and African blackwood, hand done checkering. Comfy, grippy, beautiful.


----------



## Xenif (Jan 21, 2020)

brooksie967 said:


> My Laseur set. Elforyn (synth ivory) and African blackwood, hand done checkering. Comfy, grippy, beautiful.


Does anyone hear the Imperial March playing in the background? Standard issue imperial storm trooper cutlery

So beautiful, elegant, minimalist


----------



## Gregmega (Jan 22, 2020)

brooksie967 said:


> My Laseur set. Elforyn (synth ivory) and African blackwood, hand done checkering. Comfy, grippy, beautiful.



Show off


----------



## Qapla' (Jan 22, 2020)

No custom knives yet, so no pictures here. My favorite handle design so far is that on Zanmai Pro knives.



inferno said:


> these ones from inferno hamono. the pics came out a bit too dark/dull vs reality.



I have to ask: What's the Swedish word for "hamono"? (If this is a thread diversion, no need to answer.)


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 22, 2020)

brooksie967 said:


> My Laseur set. Elforyn (synth ivory) and African blackwood, hand done checkering. Comfy, grippy, beautiful.



Tony's knives are sooooooooo impressive!


----------



## ChefShramrock (Jan 22, 2020)

I only have one custom handle, so I guess it's my favorite.


----------



## RDalman (Jan 22, 2020)

Qapla' said:


> I have to ask: What's the Swedish word for "hamono"? (If this is a thread diversion, no need to answer.)


Hamono~ edged tool/cutlery
Edged tool = eggverktyg
Cutlery = bestick
Cutler =knivsmed (knife-smith)


----------



## inferno (Jan 25, 2020)

Qapla' said:


> I have to ask: What's the Swedish word for "hamono"? (If this is a thread diversion, no need to answer.)



knivfabrik.


----------



## Caleb Cox (Jan 25, 2020)

Ironwood handle and a hand sanding for an 8" Zwilling twin chef's knife


----------



## San_ (Feb 1, 2020)

bahamaroot said:


> Spalted Maple/Gabon Ebony by @jobone_craftsman on a Jikko Damascus.
> View attachment 67387
> View attachment 67388
> View attachment 67389



This handle is so cool!


----------



## pd7077 (Feb 8, 2020)

Just got my Konosuke Fujiyama B#2 back from Bart (nicestslice on IG). This is my second time working with him, and he didn’t disappoint. Macassar ebony with orange mammoth tooth spacer & streaked black buffalo horn ferrule.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Feb 8, 2020)

I love Delbert Ealy's handles. It feels it is built to last.


----------



## valgard (Feb 8, 2020)

These two are amongst the nicest for me.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Feb 8, 2020)

valgard said:


> These two are amongst the nicest for me.View attachment 70940
> View attachment 70941
> View attachment 70942
> View attachment 70943
> View attachment 70944


Special handles for special blades. Makes total sense to me.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Feb 8, 2020)

valgard said:


> These two are amongst the nicest for me.View attachment 70940
> View attachment 70941
> View attachment 70942
> View attachment 70943
> View attachment 70944



Which nakiri is that, Carlos?


----------



## timebard (Feb 8, 2020)

valgard said:


> These two are amongst the nicest for me.



Handle on that nakiri is gorgeous and the burl matches the dammy pattern really nicely. Who's work is it?


----------



## valgard (Feb 8, 2020)

Marcelo Amaral said:


> Which nakiri is that, Carlos?


Halcyonforge 180mm in 1.2519 and 1000 layers wrought iron/Ni damascus cladding.


----------



## valgard (Feb 8, 2020)

timebard said:


> Handle on that nakiri is gorgeous and the burl matches the dammy pattern really nicely. Who's work is it?


Joe Schrum (Halcyonforge)


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Feb 8, 2020)

valgard said:


> Halcyonforge 180mm in 1.2519 and 1000 layers wrought iron/Ni damascus cladding.



Gorgeous!


----------



## mack (Feb 9, 2020)

I like western handles with tapering blades, like this:







Mack.


----------



## Caleb Cox (Mar 9, 2020)

Stabilized birch burl, nickel silver, and marbled horn.


----------



## bahamaroot (Mar 9, 2020)

Box Elder Burl


----------



## Caleb Cox (Mar 10, 2020)

Ironwood burl, buffalo horn, brass, copper, and black micarta


----------



## Horsemover (Mar 10, 2020)

valgard said:


> Halcyonforge 180mm in 1.2519 and 1000 layers wrought iron/Ni damascus cladding.



I think that may be my favorite ever. That really is the complete package. Beautiful work! You are a lucky man.


----------



## pozz85 (Jul 2, 2020)

i see very beautiful handle's here..


----------



## pozz85 (Jul 2, 2020)

When arrived from Joe Bone (I think in this days) post the photos with the blades
(One on a TF petty and one on paring Shirataka)


----------



## roldogg (Jul 2, 2020)

pozz85 said:


> When arrived from Joe Bone (I think in this days) post the photos with the blades
> (One on a TF petty and one on paring Shirataka)



Here’s my spalted maple handle with ivory ferrule, ivory pommel, and ivory, stainless, and blue G-10 spacers with the recently installed Hitachi ZDP-189 Santoku blade


----------



## roldogg (Jul 2, 2020)

Forgot about this one, another ZDP-189 but a Gyoto. This one has an ivory pommel and spalted Amboyna Burl handle with stainless and black G-10 spacers.


----------

